# Soooooo... I have an interesting story to tell.



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, there's this guy who comes in with his kids all the time at the restaurant I work at. Yesterday he brought in a Macaw with him (he always brings in really neat animals), and him and I talked for a bit. The subject shifted to animals in public, and I told him that the only pets I've ever brought with me in public were my rats. He went on to tell me how he had hairless rats and rescues so I told him about Molly, my hairless rat who recently passed away. I told him how I'd been looking for a hairless rat for a while and how both my boys would be neutered soon. 

Anyway, he came back today while I was working with two chickens in a carrier and a box in his hand. He told me he had brought me two hairless boys. I had no idea he was planning on giving me these guys so I was completely unprepared, and two instead of one as well, but I am super happy. XD

My mischief has now grown to an unexpected number of four. I told myself if I cannot care for both boys I will be giving one away to a better home, and I already have a friend who might take him if I cannot care for him. I've never had four rats before, and I assume keeping a good relationship with all four will be quite a task so I might re-home the second one. Still, they are super cute and I don't think I will be able to give one up. XD

I have not named them yet since I just got them a few hours ago. The first picture is of the box they came in, and the second picture is of them. They are so tiny I can hold them both in my hand without effort, and I have small hands. I'm guessing they are two and a half to three weeks old? I will probably feed them some kitten milk replacer tomorrow if they have not touched their water bottle overnight. I will post better pictures of them when I have daylight to take them by tomorrow so their age can be better estimated.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Aw they are so cute!

I wish you good luck with your boys, and I hope you keep us posted


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

That is the best story ever


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrayonWinter (Sep 29, 2013)

How adorable! <3 I've never had a hairless rat myself, but do hairless rats get mites/fleas, etc.?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

So, after a close inspection in the daylight, one is actually a girl and the other a boy. I'm still very much wanting to keep both, and I will be getting a bigger cage if everything works out this weekend so space will be no problem. However, I want to ask the question, how much different is four compared to three? I understand the vet bills will go up a little more. I've had a trio before and I absolutely loved having a trio more than just two rats! If I keep both of them Toast and the little boy will be neutered. They are both extremely sweet and adorable and love to nap. They were asleep on my lap for 5 whole hours a day ago. 

I'm still very much in debate on if I should keep both of them. They are both such sweethearts. I haven't found names for them yet though. 
The more hairless one is the girl, and the one that's a little more furred is the boy. I also have another question. How old do you think they are?


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! They are adorable!!

Not sure how you could let one go!! 

Other than vet care I dont feel 4 would be much different than 3 - but it depends on how much time you have and how much time you like to spend with each individually.

I would guess they are almost 4 weeks old.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Time is something that I will do my best to work on. It shouldn't be too hard once my two males are neutered, but before that it will be a little challenging. I was thinking about getting Toast neutered in the first place because the pet store employee informed me that for some reason their males are always aggressive towards one another. He's also been bossing Pastoolio around a bit more than usual. My plan is to pick up the ferret nation that a friend of mine has for me, take a week to reconstruct it since it's missing all of the pans and needs wire on the outside and split the levels into two separate cages until the little guy reaches 8 weeks old, at which point I can neuter Toast and him. The cage will be split so that Toast and the boy will be on one level and Pastoolio and the girl on the other so no rat is lonely. I will let Pastoolio have his time with Toast during free range time too so I don't have to re-introduce them.




CrayonWinter said:


> How adorable! <3 I've never had a hairless rat myself, but do hairless rats get mites/fleas, etc.?


I think they can, but the mites usually hand around and inside the ears since that is pretty much the only hiding place. I already did a physical checkup on these guys and they do not have mites or fleas.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

You could maybe intro pastoolio to the new boy too if you wanted


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

They've actually all been introduced to one another and get along very well. Pastoolio and Toast enjoy grooming the new additions and don't mind them snuggling under their warm fur. =P

Pastoolio is very good with baby rats of all ages actually. When I first got 10 day old Toast he would clean him after I fed him.


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

They are adorable. I have 4 rats, and its great! I don't have problems spending time with each one, and I love to see them all together causing mischief. I don't think 4 is much difference from 3, apart from the potential for 1 more you need to take to the vet at some point.


----------

